# Post neuter pain management - rimadyl?



## trumpetjock (Dec 14, 2007)

The doc has Rocky on rimadyl for his post op pain. Isn't this supposed to be for joint pain? He doesn't seem to be in any pain while he's on it, but it just struck me as an odd choice of pain reliever.

Is rimadyl the standard for this?


----------



## lulusmom (Nov 12, 2008)

Rimadyl is a nonsteroidal anti-inflammatory (NSAID) and like Ibuprofen, it is taken for general and joint pain. I personally do not like any of the NSAID's, especially Rimadyl, as they are hard on the stomach. If you have to treat your dog with an NSAID, Metacam is a better choice. My dogs' vet, internal medicine specialists and orthopedic surgeon have prescribed Tramadol for post surgical pain. It is the best choice, in my opinion.


----------



## trumpetjock (Dec 14, 2007)

lulusmom said:


> Rimadyl is a nonsteroidal anti-inflammatory (NSAID) and like Ibuprofen, it is taken for general and joint pain. I personally do not like any of the NSAID's, especially Rimadyl, as they are hard on the stomach. If you have to treat your dog with an NSAID, Metacam is a better choice. My dogs' vet, internal medicine specialists and orthopedic surgeon have prescribed Tramadol for post surgical pain. It is the best choice, in my opinion.


Thanks for the info. Next time I have a surgery with a dog, I'll request tramadol. At this point he only has one day of meds left, so it isn't worth switching.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Rimadyl is also an anti-imflammatory, which helps with swelling after surgery.

Tramadol is a non-opiate pain reliever but not an anti-imflammatory.


----------



## vabird (Jun 5, 2007)

The response to different NSAIDs can vary greatly between individuals so you can't say that Metacam is a better choice than Rimadyl.


----------



## ering1215 (Jul 27, 2009)

vabird said:


> The response to different NSAIDs can vary greatly between individuals so you can't say that Metacam is a better choice than Rimadyl.


i agree. and tramadol is a little extensive for a neuter, yes its for post surgical pain, but for really invasive procedures. rimadyl is generally the most prescribed, and for good reason


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

ering1215 said:


> i agree. and tramadol is a little extensive for a neuter, yes its for post surgical pain, but for really invasive procedures. rimadyl is generally the most prescribed, and for good reason



In your opinion. Ultram (brand name for tramadol) is a better choice, and is used for moderate to severe pain. And there isn't the increased risk of stomach ulceration and internal bleeding like there is with Rimadyl (NSAIDs).

Rimadyl damned near killed my dog with just two doses. 

http://www.medicinenet.com/tramadol/article.htm

DRUG CLASS AND MECHANISM: Tramadol is a man-made (synthetic) analgesic (pain reliever). Its exact mechanism of action is unknown but similar morphine. Like morphine, tramadol binds to receptors in the brain (opioid receptors) that are important for transmitting the sensation of pain from throughout the body to. Tramadol, like other narcotics used for the treatment of pain, may be abused. *Tramadol is not a nonsteroidal antiinflammatory drug (NSAID) and does not have the increased risk of stomach ulceration and internal bleeding that can occur with NSAIDs*.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Tramadol is a pain reliever ONLY, and not an antiimflammatory. Many conditions, are best treated with antiimflammatories.

Many dogs (including 3 I've owned) have been successfully treated w/Rimadyl. I had 3 older dogs on it for several years w/no side effects.


----------



## craven.44 (Sep 10, 2008)

My vet will not use Rimadyl at all. He does not like the effects it has on the liver. He also does not prescribe pain meds for routine procedures like a neuter. Most dogs bounce back very quickly and if on pain meds they would not be able to know when they are being too active. We only use pain meds for really extensive or particularly painful conditions.


----------



## trumpetjock (Dec 14, 2007)

ering1215 said:


> rimadyl is generally the most prescribed, and for good reason


So is aceteminophen, but the fda is currently looking into reducing the maximum suggested dose AND the allowable maximum drug content per pill. 

Just because it is the most prescribed does NOT mean that it is the best choice.


As far as rimadyl goes, I have no clue about it, hence asking. Thanks for the opinions on both sides.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

spotted nikes said:


> Tramadol is a pain reliever ONLY, and not an antiimflammatory. *Many conditions, are best treated with antiimflammatories*.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Yes, but for pain relief for post-op (neuter) pain, it's not necessary.


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

All NSAIDs, not just Rimadyl can have a negative effect on the liver. Rimadyl has gotten a lot of bad press, but generally very safe and effective. Any individual dog can have a bad reaction to any individual medication - including any of the NSAIDs.

I've given Rimadyl post-neuter. I've given Rimadyl for arthritis pain. And post-injury. Lots of reasons I've given Rimadyl to lots of different dogs. I've also used metacam and deramaxx and others. I've also given tramadol and methocarbamol and other pain relievers. They all have a time and place for appropriate use and every dog can have a different reaction. And some will work better in some dogs than others. Same goes for human meds. One person can take Advil and get relief, while another person doesn't.

I've seen Rimadyl provide the most relief over the most individual dogs. It's the reason we keep that particular NSAID on hand rather than the others. That's just our experience. (we also keep tramadol and methocarbamol on hand)

Owners need to educate themselves on side effects of drugs they are giving their dogs and not just blanket say X or Y is bad because my dog had a bad reaction...or I heard of dogs who had a bad reaction.


----------

